

Google Adds New Notification Center To Chrome Code - JOfferijns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/google-adds-new-notification-center-to-chrome-code-could-grow-into-full-google-now-desktop-support/

======
Kiro
Am I the only one who doesn't think Google Now is the best thing ever? I've
never seen anything useful in it. What do you use it for?

~~~
dmethvin
Let me give you one example that felt like magic. I was taking a trip to New
York on business. At 4pm I come off the train at Penn Station and pull out my
phone to look up the hotel confirmation I got two weeks before so I can get
directions. When I turned it on, a Google Now card was there saying "Carlton
Hotel, you're checking in today." I click it and up come directions.

Now, I performed absolutely NO action to make that happen. I just had a
confirmation by email that it had picked up. Now maybe that's creepy to some
people but it saved me a lot of fiddling around with the phone to find the
confirmation and it knew exactly what I wanted, when I wanted it. Isn't that
what computers are supposed to do for us?

~~~
Kiro
That seems great but how do you get it to show you a notification like that?
The only way for me to see the cards is to manually go into Google Search and
scroll down to them.

